# Pronúncia Estranha: "D" como "Z"



## skizzo

Quando cheguei em Portugal há uns anos atrás tocava muito esta canção. Sempre estranhei esta pronúncia do "d" na palavra "mudo". Parece "muzo". Nas outras palavras sona normal, excepto em "digo nada" = primeiro d normal, depois o "d" em "nada" parece "th" ingles (algo já comum em certas regioes). Mas aquele d em "mudo" e "tudo", estranho não?

Ouçam desde de 00:50
LumVbTb4dRs
Canção - Per7ume "Mudo"


> MODERAÇÃO: Observe regra 4 do WR: Não se permite inserir nenhum arquivo de áudio, vídeo ou_ link_ sem autorização prévia de um moderador. Não se permitem _links _ao YouTube ou similares.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Cada país tem o Latino que merece...
Não estás completamente equivocado. Como falante nativo, confesso que também ouço um /z/ ao invés de /d/. Agora, por que isso ocorre, não sei dizer exatamente. Talvez por ambas consoantes serem alveolares? Mas em breve os especialistas em pronuncia portuguesa lhe darão uma resposta.

PS: Links para videos não são permitidos aqui. Apenas dê o nome e autor da canção, juntamente com a posição da palavra em questão da musica. Não se preocupe que o pessoal vai atrás. Delete o video antes que a moderadora cuspa fogo em você.


----------



## Alentugano

skizzo said:


> Quando cheguei em Portugal há uns anos atrás tocava muito esta canção. Sempre estranhei esta pronúncia do "d" na palavra "mudo". Parece "muzo". Nas outras palavras sona normal, excepto em "digo nada" = primeiro d normal, depois o "d" em "nada" parece "th" ingles (algo já comum em certas regioes). Mas aquele d em "mudo" e "tudo", estranho não?
> 
> Ouçam desde de 00:50
> LumVbTb4dRs


Posso assegurar que essa não é a pronúncia normal/habitual neste país...  talvez seja um fenómeno regional.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> talvez seja um fenómeno regional.



Nem isso, me parece. São ademanes do inenarrável cantor e da ainda mais inenarrável canção, que tenho como inteiramente atípica sob pena de ser forçado a concluir que a música portuguesa anda mesmo pelas ruas da amargura.


----------



## Tony100000

Essas mudanças geralmente acontecem quando uma pessoa está a cantar. Temos o exemplo de "t" ser pronunciado como "ts", ou algo do género, em muitas canções.


----------



## anaczz

Nossa! Muzo??? Realmente, Carfer, inenerrável tudo...


----------



## mykka

Muzo realmente soa estranhíssimo. Acho que é mais a opção do cantor. Agora "d" como "th" na posição intervocálica já é algo cada vez normal, portanto não me soa esquisito. A palavra "nada" é um exemplo disso.


----------



## skizzo

Sim o "th" já reparei bastante, mas este "z" sobressaiu-me


----------



## anaczz

Mas esse th é de Lisboa, não?


----------



## englishmania

Pode ser aquele fenómeno do T pronunciado TS  e aqui o D soa a DS/DZ.
Ou o [k]  ''aqui''      soar a aKHi
Também pode ser mesmo a forma de o cantor pronunciar as palavras (pelo posicionamentos dos dentes e assim, não sei se estão a perceber).


----------



## xiskxisk

Acontece que em Portugal, especialmente no Norte, à semelhança do espanhol, também se pronuncia algumas consoantes como aproximantes.

Esse TH/Z é na realidade um D em que não há total obstrução do ar /ð/, acredito que possa ser confundido com um Z.

Há quem realmente pronuncie TH em vez de D, mas isso normalmente é um problema na fala.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_phonology#Consonants


----------



## mykka

Z e TH são sons bem diferentes, pelo menos para os meus ouvidos. O TH sim é comum por estas bandas, agora o Z, não. 



anaczz said:


> Mas esse th é de Lisboa, não?



Não. É mais usado a Norte, no Porto por exemplo.


----------



## xiskxisk

mykka said:


> Z e TH são sons bem diferentes, pelo menos para os meus ouvidos. O TH sim é comum por estas bandas, agora o Z, não.



Não é exactamente um TH! É um D mas sem bloquear o ar totalmente. O TH é feito com a língua mais à frente, já por baixo dos dentes.


----------



## Carfer

E o que essas pessoas terão não será uma deficiência da fala? _Ssss_ei lá... pensan_th_o bem...


----------



## mykka

xiskxisk said:


> Não é exactamente um TH! É um D mas sem bloquear o ar totalmente. O TH é feito com a língua mais à frente, já por baixo dos dentes.



Eu passo com a língua por baixo dos dentes, portanto seria um TH. Aliás faço o mesmo som quando falo em inglês. E é sempre com o "d" intervocálico que isto acontece.


----------



## skizzo

Sim eu fiz o teste a uns amigos meus para dizerem algumas palavras (sem saberem para que fim) e notei que dizem da mesma forma que eu (sou inglês). Th.


----------



## xiskxisk

Sempre assumi que quem falava assim, era por uma afectação qualquer da fala. Tinha ideia que no norte se pronunciava o D intervocálico da mesma forma que às vezes no sul, a única diferença é que no norte seria mais comum.


----------

